# Worse. Character. Name. Ever!!



## Heathen72 (Jun 13, 2003)

No doubt you can guess where the inspiration for this thread came from.  We've heard the "best." Now lets here the rest! Was it  "One you made up? One you saw in a module? One that a friend of yours used? One you know from a book or movie? One you overheard at a convention or gameday?
Come on? What is it? Where you get it? Why do you hate it?" (thanks Mark)

The worst ones that come to my mind are George Lucas's 

Darth Sidious (named this, no doubt because he was so... _insidious_)
Darth Maul (Careful, he might _Maul_ you)
Darth Tyranus (do I even have to point this one out?)
Even Darth Vader, who always sounded pretty cool, was no doubt called this because he was _an invader_)

Still once you know the pattern, it is useful when naming your own N.P.C. Sith Lords. You can come up with all sorts of fun names based on the things that get up your nose i.e;

Darth Necrimus
Darth Vampirus
Darth Evilus
Darth Nasalus
Darth Pedantis
Darth Emoticonis
Darth Halitosas
Darth Pop-upas
Darth Leaves-the-milk-out-of-the-fridgis
Darth Doesn't-wear-deodourantas

If you don't follow the rules you could end up calling your Evil Jedis anything. In the last Star Wars campaign we faced the evil Darth Mendi. (She must have been ...mendacious)

Place names can be bad too of course. In the early games of a friend of mine we spent a a month or so in the town of Hubbida Hubbida!

And I myself have had my fair share of bad names, my worse choice belonging to my favourite character a paladin by the name of Fyellis Ingadaris (presumably because he was _fearless_)

So, what are onomastical skeletons hiding in your closets?


----------



## The Allamistako (Jun 13, 2003)

From a Player:

Cutus Elfius III

From me a DM:

Evil Archmage Bob


----------



## Grishnak (Jun 13, 2003)

Dorsil Finn, Gnashrak Tuffgit and Kreemim were some of my worst ever names


----------



## Dagger75 (Jun 13, 2003)

From players

 Zippo (A wizard I kid you not. I made him change it after the first game)


 On Everquest My friend has Hardwood Floors and I have Burbur Ruggz.


----------



## Fenes 2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Once a new player wanted to join my campaign, a friend of another player. I mailed him the background of my campaign: Set in a heavily modified Unther/Mulhorand in the Forgotten Realms, the party working for a temple in the theocracy of Mulhorand.

The player brought his character to the next session: A rastafarian (sic) Cleric of Ja (?) from Jamaica (sic) named "Mr. J. Jackson". Needless to say that neither the origin nor the deity and especially not the name of the character stayed.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 13, 2003)

Terrible orc warlord Trent Reznor.
Evil necromancer Gary Coleman.


----------



## trentonjoe (Jun 13, 2003)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> *Hardwood Floors  *





That is FUNNY.


We have some bad ones.  Currently we have Rube Glyphberg, a loremaster.  I have NPCs chuckle everytime they here the name.

In the past we had, Og and then Oog, Tomerick Twelvetoes (claimed it was a family name),  Cornelius (who went by Cookie),  abd Rustavius Hardbark  (aka Rusty).


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 13, 2003)

While this is not really a bad name one of my players used it...

Dinga Berry


----------



## yennico (Jun 13, 2003)

I dislike all names which resemble names of historical or famous living persons.

I´ve seen a halfling warlord named Napoleon 

Just my 2 cents
yennico


----------



## Damon Griffin (Jun 13, 2003)

Japanese paladin named Omigoshi Golligee

No, not my character.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi there! 



			
				spunkrat said:
			
		

> *Even Darth Vader, who always sounded pretty cool, was no doubt called this because he was an invader) *




I seem to recall George Lucas stating that Darth Vader was derivative of 'Death Father'...which I actually though was pretty cool.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Justin Thyme


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 13, 2003)

Back when I was just learning to play Basic D&D, a friend had a series of thieves named Slither, Slither I, Slither II, and Slither's Brother. 

Another friend had series of halfling characters named Bilbo, Cilbo, Dilbo, Filbo, Gilbo, and so on. I forget just how far through the alphabet he got before we made him stop. 

And I had a Paladin named Duncan Do'Nought


----------



## Andor of the Blade (Jun 13, 2003)

Back in the early nineties, we had a player who was obsessed with IBM (his father worked for the company).  IBM had just come out with their new OS, so this guy named his character Owis Tutupino  (O/S 2 2.0).


----------



## Tsyr (Jun 13, 2003)

Bob Fernow. (When asked his name, he said "Bob, for now, because I can't think of a good one"... He was forever more dubbed Bob Fernow. The Fernow clan has spread far and wide, existing in every game setting we ever have gamed in... Most of the men are named Bob (though not all), and the women are named Betty more often than not.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 13, 2003)

A druid in our current game started off with the name Bubbles....

*shudder*


----------



## King_Stannis (Jun 13, 2003)

As a DM, this is one area where I insist on VETO rights. A few of my players have tried to slip stuff through - in good fun, but it's one of the only areas I am really picky with. We do enough joking at the table that I'm afraid goofy names would throw every shred of suspension of disbelief out the window.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 13, 2003)

I took a few names from _Life of Brian_ back in the day.  I'm ashamed to admit I once played a half-elf fighter/magic-user named Biggus Dickus.


----------



## kibbitz (Jun 13, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *I took a few names from Life of Brian back in the day.  I'm ashamed to admit I once played a half-elf fighter/magic-user named Biggus Dickus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heehee, did your fellow players and GM give you pain over it? 

I'd hate to be the person introducing you to other people


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2003)

One of my friends had a deep gnome fighter named "dough boy" he played him as a hip hop gang banger too, in a greyhawk setting.

Another time we were starting a new first level campaign and our characters were meeting in a bar, I was playing a human fighter and I turned to the drow PC and said "so what's your name?" To which the response was "You don't know!" This dumbfounded me for a second and I clarified in character "I'm asking!" The PC sputtered for a second and finally came up with "Grosso!"

My brother came up with a half-orc fighter with the name Garrok Lawn-Mower.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 13, 2003)

kibbitz said:
			
		

> *Heehee, did your fellow players and GM give you pain over it?
> 
> I'd hate to be the person introducing you to other people  *



Naw, the whole point was to be goofy, so it wasn't pain, it was part of the fun.  Looking back now, after years and years, it just seems so wrong, though.


----------



## Wraith Form (Jun 13, 2003)

*Halfling Psionicist/Thief*

This was AD&D 2ed, and I was young.

Frederick William Sanford the III.

We didn't even get a chance to find out if he had a son...

Yeesh.


----------



## Wraith Form (Jun 13, 2003)

*Oh, and then there's this one...*

In a different group, one player (who wasn't exactly the brightest bulb in the pack, if you catch my drift) named his ranger "*Dalicon*".

Now, *Dalicon* isn't the worst name, but for some reason we all thought *Dalicon* sounded like various types of pharmecuticals.

Player1: "I've got a headache."
Player2: "For tough sinus pressure, take two *Dalicon*."


Player1: "Oooh, the itching, the burning..."
Player2: "Rub some *Dalicon* into that, it'll reduce the swelling.."

etc etc.  Needless to say, the player had no idea 1) how often we were mocking him, and 2) why we always started giggling like schoolgirls whenever he said his PC's name.  (The things you think are funny at 1AM...)


----------



## Artimoff (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Fatty Mc Jibba

2. My NWN monk's name was Richard Gere


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 13, 2003)

Hmmm....none of the games I've ever watched/played in had any characters with horrible names. But I'd say anything that is really cliche would be silly. 

A few characters from elsewhere that pop into mind with horrible names are :

Fireblossom the Fairy (a PC played by a character in Knights of the Dinner Table...although most of their characters have silly names...that's the point...)

And this old HORRIBLE sci fi film, Santa Claus Conquers the Martians, features a "Martian" named "Droppo"

Droppo... that just sounds kinda wrong...

heheee. This is a great thread.

~Sheri


----------



## Rel (Jun 13, 2003)

The worst I've seen professionally has to be *Count Dooku*.  I mean seriously, George.  Damn.

Probably the worst I've seen in a game was a friend who played *Casper (sic) Wienburger*.  He was a rather chubby mage in a Powers and Perils game.

My personal worst was my first D&D character ever (circa 1980 - Red Box), *Mognol Stickyfingers*, a thief.  Not only did I steal the first name from the sample character in the book, but the last thing a thief would EVER name himself was Stickyfingers.  Perhaps it was a family name and he was genetically predisposed toward theft.

I was slightly consoled a short time later when I got my 1E DMG.  If I ever make an evil Dwarf, I'm SO going to name him *Gutboy Barrelhouse*.

I'll also briefly mention that I'm running a RttToEE game and the players have made endless fun of Spugnoir ("'Spoon-War'?  What the hell is does that mean?").


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 13, 2003)

Brittany the Elf. Played like a brainless valley girl by a fairly, um,  flamboyant player...


----------



## David Argall (Jun 13, 2003)

*Namely*

Well, I named my 1st major PC "Elot" [by rolling dice to select leters].  
   So his 2 kids were "Elad" and "Elass".


----------



## shadow (Jun 13, 2003)

Hmm....I actually had a player name an elven ranger Drizzt before.  Oh the horrors!


----------



## Cedric (Jun 13, 2003)

In the table top games I've played, we've always been very strict on names. Anything too silly would have just been rejected flat out. 

My worse names were re-used names from fiction or from other games...back in my first days of playing. Thorin, etc. 

However, the award for worse name in any kind of RPG (if you want to call it that), goes to a character in Ultima Online. Back in the first days of UO it was possible to get titles like Great Lord, Dark Lord, etc...

So one day I see a guy running along named, "Of the Sith" ... he was just working his little heart out to get his "Dark Lord" title...I pk'd him out of principle.

Cedric


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2003)

There is a character in my current game who goes by the name

Blaze Johnson

I swear that bad disco music plays anytime he enters a room.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Jun 13, 2003)

A friend of mine's Paladine.

Sir Kool, with a K. (thats how he responded to anyone who asked)


----------



## Sinistar (Jun 13, 2003)

I have two. Though both were fun to play. Faustindindle Crinkledoom the Gnomish Berzerker (2nd ed) who wore the skin of a dark naga as armor. That is correct. He had Nagahide armor, long black hair that he wore slicked back with bear grease and his magic weapon was two horse shoes of flight tied on a rope. 

The other is current. It is a character who (thanks to Piratecat) is going for Lasher on top of the Thief-Acrobat. I took the naming convention from MST3K. You take the first name as solid and wholesome and the second as a form of tough material. As in Alan Steel (Hercules Movies). But being fantasy I thought I could do better. So yes I play, Adam Adamant... 

Though if you can get the Grumpy Celt to post, his Imortal character in a Highlander inspired game is worse...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 13, 2003)

One of my friends named his dwarven fighter, Cornacopia. I thought that was pretty bad.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 13, 2003)

Once had a character named Klorox -- a dwarven fighter.

What I mean to say is, another player in a game I ran once had that character; not me!


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 13, 2003)

Back in the day, two of my group PCs in the old video game “Eye of the Beholder” were Connie Lingus and Phil A Shio.

But, in actual games, we generally have to have a group agreement that a name is agreeable.  So, I do not remember anything too egregious.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 13, 2003)

I once knew a friend who had a female rogue called Foulplay forbiden. No joke.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 13, 2003)

Apparently, there is a rather famous character in Living Greyhawk that is named Mr. Clean, and he fights with a magic broom.

My worst was one in high school, a thief named Xapy, the Black Ghost.  Well, *I* thought it sounded cool, at least at the time.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 13, 2003)

Let's see.... 

*Coyse Jarol* the fencing master. Not a bad name actually, save for the fact I saw the DM looking in the direction of a Joyce Carol Oates trade paperback about the time he pulled that name out of his....

*Sir Bottle, Paladin of Way*... same deal, DM was furiously looking around the room for inspiration, but this was college. All he found were empty bottles of Budwieser...

*Mumbler*... the deaf-mute illusionist
*Tumbler*... the hulking, acrobatic fighter
*Rumbler*... the mad cleric/mage
*Fumbler*... the many-lived mage/thief
--All brothers. The first three died quickly. The last died serveral times, and was transformed into a few different races, but always managed to come back. Actually, Fumbler is kinda a good name for this character. He fumbled around through his early life until he finally found something worth fighting for.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 13, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> *The worst I've seen professionally has to be Count Dooku.  I mean seriously, George.  Damn.
> *




For some reason, this line made me laugh uncontrollably for about two minutes. I guess because it is so true and I could hear Will Smith saying it in my head.

Lots of laughs in this thread.

My group makes sure we never pick goofy names. In fact, the first thing we do is figure out how it could be shortened by the otehr lazy players and then reject it if the short version is goofy.

Example: Baldur = Baldy

EDIT - Forgot about Myrt, the Sqeaky Weezle aka. the Mad Jester, an insane halfling assassin who dressed in a black and green court jester's outfit.

He was all calm and cool until he was startled or wounded. Then he sqeaked and sqealed like a little pig.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 13, 2003)

*lame names*

I can think of a couple lame ones from Greyhawk; the city of Stoink for one. And Prince Dilwag (sp?) (of the Great Kingdom). 

Then there is something from Forgotten Realms: the battle of Manass. Can't remember where I saw it, possibly "The Endless Waste" boxed set. It's a little immature I know, but I can't help but roll my eyes whenever I hear the name of that battle. 

As far as the Darths go (I think you forgot Darth Bane), I guess they are a little hoakey but I've always thought they were kinda cool. There's certainly a lot of more stupid names in Star Wars. Nien Nulb (sp?), Droopy McCool, etc. (there's about a million more too   ).


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 13, 2003)

I once named a dwarf *Athrax*, but the other players keep calling him *Anthrax*. (He's called *Athrak* now, which is a little better.)


----------



## Heathen72 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Are you sure you're all posting on the right thread?*

It's funny given how many of the names in Mark's thread should be on this one, (I'm not naming names here!) and how some of them on this thread seem quite okay! It reminds me that the respect a name eventually acquires is highly dependant on the character of those who take it. 
For instance, who would have picked Smashing Pumpkins as being the name of highly successful rock band when they first started? And yet now no one blinks an eyelid when they talk about them. And having bagged George Lucas, the same goes for Han Solo. A dumb name (I guess he's a bit of a loner, hey George?) that ended up sounde cool.
It's the same with character names. Someone mentioned a Cornelius in this thread. Well, one of our gang played a Cornelius, and he was such a cool character that when I reflect upon the name it seems cool too.
That said, there are some really sad names in these threads, and I'd place and odds on bet that a lot of them were from the players' earliest characters. My first character's name was _Griffin_, for crissakes (I think I stole it from Dream Park) and another early one was called Peregrin  (although everyone called him Grinner due to his manic expression.) We have a book of character names in our house now, with a history of the names given for each one. That has helped us quite a lot when searching for cool names for our characters.

I still find villain names tricky, though, and If you don't get them right straight off, then the players will never let you forget it (unless you make them really nasty  )

EDIT - to chuck in a couple more examples...


----------



## Ashe (Jun 13, 2003)

Aren't we forgetting one of the worst of all?  Snails!?  But I can completely understand why this hasn't come up, I think most of us are still trying to kill enough braincells in the hopes of forgetting every second of that film.

I digress

I'll admit I have had my share of bad names.  My first character was named Dijon.  The elf with a 7 dex(We used straight 3d6 in a row for my first character, just so we could get started).  Now that sounds funny, but he lived longer than anyother character in our party.


----------



## Heathen72 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: lame names*



			
				Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> *I guess they are a little hoakey but I've always thought they were kinda cool. *



No doubt!  (Don't worry - Darth Shoju is pretty cool)

Who is Darth Bane??


----------



## Rel (Jun 13, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *For some reason, this line made me laugh uncontrollably for about two minutes. I guess because it is so true and I could hear Will Smith saying it in my head. *




Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later.  Ashrem has found me out.  I am, in fact, Will Smith.  Go ahead and add me to the list of celebrities who play D&D.

I run a game for Vin Diesel and Lexa Doig.  While filming Bad Boys II recently, Martin Lawrence sat in for a couple of sessions.  On topic for the thread, he named his character (CN Rogue, nympho lesbian  ) *Shanaynay*.  Still, it's better than Dooku.

I'm dreading doing another MIB movie because Tommy Lee found out I'm a D&D player and is just ruthless with the geek jokes.  "Hey we don't need to 'flashy thing' anybody now.  Will will just 'cast a spell on them'!"  He needs his butt kicked.  I think I'm gonna' sic Gene Hackman on him.  Or maybe Benecio Del Toro.  I hear he put a pretty good whuppin' on him in The Hunted.  Plus that dude just looks creepy.

I ran a few sessions with Jeff Goldblum (he played a "Chaos Wizard" name Malcolm - real original) back on the set of ID4.  But he was such a pretentious jerk we dropped him after just a few sessions.  Every time the party encountered a female NPC, it was always, "Is she hotter than Geena Davis?  I've slept with Geena Davis you know."  Yeah, so what, dog.  I'm married to Jada Pinket.  And we're having kids so fast you *know* we gettin' jiggy with it damn near every night.  So why you gotta' be steppin' up in here with Geena Davis?  Let's keep the ooc chat to a minimum.  Aight?

Sorry for that little rant but Jeff just gets on my nerves.   I guess we've all had players like that though.


----------



## TheMilitantOne (Jun 13, 2003)

One of the funniest names I remember a player using was a centaur named Gordon Lightfoot. I've used Betina the Elephant Girl, Jack Burton and my psy-warrior, Enrico Sancho Lupe de Corte de Rodriguez y Rodriguez (who insisted on being called by his full name). And of course, there is the now-legendary <a href = "http://ekajsmash.tripod.com">Ekaj</a> who is obviously "Jake" spelled backwards.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 13, 2003)

*Oh, boy...*

I've seen quite a few, mostly from my psychotic brother who only played a bit of 2ed a few years back.  The worst ones were Raip Masheen and Yerinuhl Kaihk.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: lame names*



			
				spunkrat said:
			
		

> *No doubt!  (Don't worry - Darth Shoju is pretty cool)
> 
> Who is Darth Bane?? *



Darth Bane was the Sith Lord who founded the "current" 2x2 organization in the Sith Lords.

I think the dumbest name yet in Star Wars is Elan Sleazebaggano.


----------



## dagger (Jun 13, 2003)

Tofu - for a elven wizard.....


----------



## Gwarok (Jun 13, 2003)

Dude, you ripped on Darth Vader, the single best most unreproachable bad guy in movie history.   I can't take any opinion of yours seriously now .... 

That having been said, names are tough to do and it is a fantasy campaign.   I don't have a personal beef with anyone as long as they don't blatantly rip off any of the following:

Tolkien, Dragon Ball Z, Street Fighter, Star wars, Dragonlance, Salvatore books, Wheel of Time.... you get the idea.

I see a halfling named Blibo I will make it a moral imperative to see him pushing up daisies for his creators lack of creativity.


----------



## Mystic_23 (Jun 13, 2003)

I wasn't in the game, but we make fun of a friend of ours because in a game, he had an elven character (not sure what the class was).  Part of the game was that they were trying to sneak into this town, and wanted to use assumed names for some reason.

So the elf thinks and states "My assumed name will be Mikla Brutecrucible!"

Kind of an interesting name, but not terribly good for hiding out.

Someone mentioned the name "Napoleon"...I actually had a rogue that I named Napoleon...it didn't seem to be a bad idea at the time, until the other players decided to shorten it to "Nappy".  So, from then on I was Nappy the thief.  *sigh*


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 13, 2003)

*yeah*



> _Originally posted by Joshua Dyal_
> Darth Bane was the Sith Lord who founded the "current" 2x2 organization in the Sith Lords. I think the dumbest name yet in Star Wars is Elan Sleazebaggano.




Yeah that's him. I first heard about him in a Dark Horse mini series of the Jedi v.s. Sith war. Can't remember where he is mentioned outside the comics though. 

Gah...Elan Sleazebaggano...you're right, that's the dumbest SW name I've seen yet.


----------



## Wraith Form (Jun 13, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later.  Ashrem has found me out.  I am, in fact, Will Smith.  Go ahead and add me to the list of celebrities who play D&D....*SNIP*...I guess we've all had players like that though. *



OK, I've stopped wetting my pants long enough to type.

THAT was funny.  Damn.


----------



## DinoeL (Jun 13, 2003)

As I wrote in another thread today...

In my campaign I had a PC elven mage named Sinus who was riding a horse named Square. After his death a dwarven cleric Tangents appeared


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 13, 2003)

Gwarok said:
			
		

> *I see a halfling named Blibo I will make it a moral imperative to see him pushing up daisies for his creators lack of creativity. *




Hey, it was 1982, we were 10 years old. Looking back, it was the series of names that were funny, not the source.


----------



## splitinfinitude (Jun 13, 2003)

In my early DM days, I had a BBEG named Big Ed the Bandit.  

I also had a shadowrun shaman named Lupus Yonderboy.  Totem=Coyote.  For some reason, I didn't pick up on the fact that Lupus was a disease, but I was too stubborn to change.


----------



## Branduil (Jun 13, 2003)

I once made a groovy bard named Syka Deh'lic.

Yes, I'm bad.


----------



## Scupper (Jun 13, 2003)

I routinely name my characters with obscure fantasy-sounding words:

Angstrom (who later became known as "Angstrom Wolfslayer of Whom the Bards Sing" after he died gloriously)

Aileron the Flighty
Mili, son of Mizzle (a dwarf fighter)
Azimuth the Archer
Meniscus (a gladiator)


Neverwinter Nights has required me to speed up character name creation, thus:

Ureeka Dedfish (a half-orc barbarian)
Loofa Backscrubber (a short-lived halfling rogue)

And I routinely use drug names for character names. Behold:

Demerol and Haldol the barbarian brothers
Nasalcrom the Necromancer
Paxil and Accutane (both bards)
Xanax (elven evoker)
Keflex Anaphalaxis (human conjurer)


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 13, 2003)

Let's See:

Bassale  (pronounced BAH-sal-eee)
Publix
Aloe of the Vera
Potato Chip (SR character)
Kursk (brother of Krusk)
George Clinton  
Ice Cream Joe (From Vampire, Malkavian who drove an Ice Cream Truck late at night)
Dasani


----------



## Creeping Death (Jun 13, 2003)

*Drum roll please.......*

The stupidest name I've ever seen used in one of my campaigns was...


*GRIZZLY RECTUMSHAFT*


The campaign ended after 3 sessions.  A new one started and oddly enough, he wasn't invited to attend.


----------



## MarauderX (Jun 13, 2003)

Way back when, we had an intermittent player that would always be the comedian with naming his characters.  He was also a very sex crazed teen ager and tried to hook with any female NPC no matter who they were.  Sorry if some of these are so perverse, but his characters somehow ended up dead or retired a lot when he would leave a campaign for weeks at a time.  I can only remember some of the 8 or so he had, not to mention the ones we talked him out of using.

Hugh G. Rection (human fighter)
Willy B. Long (human monk)
Peter Gozinya (human fighter)
Harry Butterchurner (elvin fighter) - called BC for short.

Needless to say it took the seriousness right out of a dire/scary campaign when the porn-star PC showed up to save the day.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 13, 2003)

splitinfinitude said:
			
		

> *I also had a shadowrun shaman named Lupus Yonderboy.  Totem=Coyote.  For some reason, I didn't pick up on the fact that Lupus was a disease, but I was too stubborn to change. *




Isn't Lupus Yonderboy a character in a William Gibson book?  One of the gangers in Neuromancer?

Gibson takes the cake for great names:

Praisegod Satansbane
Boomzilla
(dammit, can't think of anymore right now)


----------



## Jenale (Jun 13, 2003)

The moron 6-pack (6 5th level NPC fighters w/ maybe 19 points of INT between them):  Baff, Barf, Beff, Biff, Boff, Buff, and Butch (he was the smart one w/ an INT possibly as high as 4).


----------



## Ashe (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Drum roll please.......*



			
				Creeping Death said:
			
		

> *The stupidest name I've ever seen used in one of my campaigns was...
> 
> 
> GRIZZLY RECTUMSHAFT
> ...




That was funny!  I had to apologize to some people sitting around me at work for making noise.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 13, 2003)

Some of the worst names came from my brother:

Meatcleaver - The fighting man
Later...
Skoal and Copenhagen - The fighting brothers

His masterpiece:
Bonehead - the Wizard

I must admit that the worst ever was mine.  Before I had ever read KODT...

Nobody - The dwarf

I can tell you that the other players treated me pretty much like the gang in the KODT strip.

(Well... Back to lurker mode)


----------



## Zaruthustran (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Worse. Character. Name. Ever!!*



			
				Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> *Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall George Lucas stating that Darth Vader was derivative of 'Death Father'...which I actually though was pretty cool.  *




I heard that Darth Vader is "Dark Father" in German, or close enough.

As for my worst. Names. Ever.

Striker Damage Hit (fighter)
Cwell the Swell (bard)
Rhett Cross (cleric)

And not a worst name, but one that made me feel very unoriginal when I learned in high school that there was a historical figure named "Zaruthustra":

Zaruthustran (wizard)

-z


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Worse. Character. Name. Ever!!*



			
				Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> *Hi there!
> 
> I seem to recall George Lucas stating that Darth Vader was derivative of 'Death Father'...which I actually though was pretty cool.  *



In Dutch, 'Vader' actually _is_ the word for 'father'. I saw it coming miles away! 

Rav


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Jun 13, 2003)

Here are a few travesties from past gaming groups:

Paynin The'as (CN elven mage)
Dash Ampersand (hacker character from CyberPunk)
Kraven Moorehead (street fighter from the same CyberPunk)
Endoplasmic Reticulum (mage, now known simply as Endo)


----------



## yennico (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Worse. Character. Name. Ever!!*



			
				Zaruthustran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I heard that Darth Vader is "Dark Father" in German, or close enough.
> 
> *




The German word for father is "Vater" 



> *
> Rhett Cross (cleric)
> *




*lol* The Red Cross  the healing machine 



> *
> And not a worst name, but one that made me feel very unoriginal when I learned in high school that there was a historical figure named "Zaruthustra":
> *




Zarathustra not Zaruthustra is a figure from the work of Friedrich Nietzsche: the title of this work is Thus Spake Zarathustra.

Just my 2 cents
yennico


----------



## yennico (Jun 13, 2003)

Branduil said:
			
		

> *I once made a groovy bard named Syka Deh'lic.
> 
> Yes, I'm bad. *




I had an NPC who was a magical created pleasure girl. 
Her name was Synthia 

Just my 2 cents
yennico


----------



## yennico (Jun 13, 2003)

Kestrel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Isn't Lupus Yonderboy a character in a William Gibson book?  One of the gangers in Neuromancer?
> *




@Kestrel: You are right  the Panther Modern leader

@splitinfinitude : Lupus is also the latin word for wolf.

Just my 2 cents
yennico


----------



## DragonLancer (Jun 14, 2003)

In my gaming career I've seen some terrible pun names. The ones I remember best are:

Sir Jeckel Stokking & Sir Bo Crowat - a pair of knights from a Pendragon game.

Helen Highwater - AD&D 2nd ed barbarian.

Onnree Flection - a french character from a Call of Cthulhu game.

Dew Beeus - a dodgey elven NPC rogue from a Dark Sun game I played in.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Jun 14, 2003)

I once saw a player get away with the name Xetok for a few months.  Not a bad name on the outside, until we figured out it was Kotex spelled backward. 

In a Star Trek game we had a Vulcan XO named Tyvek.  Again, pretty cool name until we figured out it was a brand of insulation.

I personally played a really dumb fighter in 2e named Farfig.  To anyone who was interested he would let them know that it was short for....wait for it....Farfigneugen!  He had an idiot twin brother named Mongo and an INT 11 Wizard brother named Homer.  The three were a hoot to play.

A girl in a Star Trek game I was running named her character Lieutenant Incognito.  I wanted to slap the crap out of her on the spot.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 14, 2003)

I had a buddy in our old Deadlands campaign who played a half Black/half Indian gunslinger named Hiawatha Jones.  And he always said it the same way, let me see if I can approximate it: "HYE-awatha Jooooonesssss"


----------



## PaulGreystoke (Jun 14, 2003)

Anything from Monty Python & the Holy Grail

Brother Maynard
The Enchanter Tim
Robin & his mistrels

I absolutely love the movie, but somehow these names kill the mood... 

We had a game where all of the characters were named after pharmaceuticals:

Darvon the Dwarf
Acetaminophen the Paladin
Zantax the Wizard

Quite frankly, those names always sounded better to me than the names you run into in most fantasy fiction...


----------



## Jeph (Jun 14, 2003)

Boba.

What the freak kind of name is _that_ for a badass bounty hunter?!?!


----------



## Turin Turambar (Jun 14, 2003)

Stumpwater the Dwarven Barbarian.


----------



## bbarrington (Jun 14, 2003)

Our group comedian was coming up with new names and my favorite was Eric the Barbaric Barbarian/Cleric.

"This fall on FOX! What happens when the groups Barbarian takes a level of Cleric? You get ERIC THE BARBARIC!"


----------



## Myconid Sage (Jun 14, 2003)

I have come across a lot of bad names:

Derrick Dragonass
Hanz and Franz (Paladin Brothers)
Angus (a minatour)
Kasper Weinburger (a PC in my current campagin)

My first character from the old Red Set:
Bobo the Thief

On of my worst NPC names:
Billy the Mac

JP


----------



## Pants (Jun 14, 2003)

Ugh.  Here's some fun ones that have appeared in some of the games I've been in.

Dreezle Treehugger - a Dwarven Druid.  He was my character and even I hated him.
Leath - A Half-Elven NPC in one of my campaigns.  Not really a bad name, but then I found out that it was also the name of a furniture store.
Cornelius Fudge - A character that was created for a Cthulhu game that never got off the ground.  The funny thing was, he was a doctor.  [Insert Pornstar joke here]  
Karkass - Your stereotypical Half-Orc barbarian.  The group officially renamed him Smelltore and Corpse # 1.
Drizzit Dudden and Brundor BattleAxe - Two characters from my Icewind Dale 2 game.


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 14, 2003)

Voadam said:
			
		

> *One of my friends had a deep gnome fighter named "dough boy" he played him as a hip hop gang banger too, in a greyhawk setting.
> 
> Another time we were starting a new first level campaign and our characters were meeting in a bar, I was playing a human fighter and I turned to the drow PC and said "so what's your name?" To which the response was "You don't know!" This dumbfounded me for a second and I clarified in character "I'm asking!" The PC sputtered for a second and finally came up with "Grosso!" *





LoL

"Grosso" in portuguese means "wide" and "rude" (it depends on the way you use it).


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 14, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> *The worst I've seen professionally has to be Count Dooku.  *





Now, THIS IS GREAT.

In Brasil, they wrote *Conde (Count) DOKAN* on the movie´s subtitles, because Doku sounds like "do cú" in portuguese which means.... well, basically...hum

do = from
cú = the end pipe of one´s intestines, the way out for ex-food...get it?

So "Conde Doku" would be like "The count from"...well, you know it.    

Man, we had a laugh that day after I figured out why Dokan was written on the screen, even tough the character kept calling that guy Doku...


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 14, 2003)

> Zarathustra not Zaruthustra is a figure from the work of Friedrich Nietzsche: the title of this work is Thus Spake Zarathustra.



Ah, yes... Nietzsche.  I recently wrote a paper summizing his philosophies for my now-finished English class.  Guy's got some good ideas and points, but he is, well...kinda bitter.  Kind of like how I'd be if I had no modern-day morals and got REALLY pissed off at the world. Some of you who've read my various postings from my early days on ENWorld can only imagine what _that_ is like.


----------



## Cyclops (Jun 14, 2003)

There was a player I knew who had this butt-kicking foghter named "Circum." It was ok I guess, untill someone asked,

"How tall is Circum?"
"Huh?"
"What is Circum's Size?"


----------



## Templetroll (Jun 14, 2003)

I told the GM "I'm going to play a *serious* gnome for once."

Then I named him Jedediah Bumblebutt.

His mule was named Amarylis, he was a fighter and used a pick.

 Darth Bubba. never used it in a game but would just to annoy.  


I played an albino hobbit named Pillsbury

I once played a goblin king at a LARP and part of my costume was an action figure holding my topknot up.  I would point it out and ask if the person liked my "Boba Fett-ish".  I got the guy running the event to break up, but he has a lousy sense of humor.


----------



## Templetroll (Jun 14, 2003)

DragonLancer said:
			
		

> *In my gaming career I've seen some terrible pun names. The ones I remember best are:
> 
> Helen Highwater - AD&D 2nd ed barbarian.
> *




Hey!  I played a Helen Highwater, Hobbit Hooker who ended up marrying a hobbit named Halefellow and they opened a tavern.  Any adventurer got the first drink free.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Jun 14, 2003)

> I also had a shadowrun shaman named Lupus Yonderboy




I know I've heard this name before. splitinfinitude, where'd you play shadowrun?


----------



## Gnarlo (Jun 14, 2003)

Halfgrunt Groingrabber, my halfling thief with a BIG pair of pliers from back in high-school...  *shudder*

/gnarlo!


----------



## Castellan (Jun 14, 2003)

The best we've dealt with so far was an epithet given to a character even though his actual name was pretty mundane. The player had a dwarf who had been seriously wounded in an orc attack prior to the beginning of the campaign. The result was that he only had one good eye. His name was Eric.

We called him "Waist-High One-Eye."


----------



## Pants (Jun 14, 2003)

I almost forgot about the Druidic NPC named Bermueth.  All he did was make potions.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 14, 2003)

Castellan said:
			
		

> *The best we've dealt with so far was an epithet given to a character even though his actual name was pretty mundane. The player had a dwarf who had been seriously wounded in an orc attack prior to the beginning of the campaign. The result was that he only had one good eye. His name was Eric.
> 
> We called him "Waist-High One-Eye."  *




*Anime-Style Face-Plant*


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jun 14, 2003)

Actually, Angcuru comes up with some really mockable PC names.

Phollus
Steinseck

I can't remember too many more.

As a DM, I genned up an NPC female fighter yesterday named Helena Handbasket.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 14, 2003)

*A one shot Harn character*

I was at a gaming convention and the game I had planned on joining was cancelled, so I, and another guy who had also intended to join that game, played in  a Harn demo which no one had signed up for.

Because I was in no mood to be serious, I took the name *Sir Loin of Beef*, and the other guy took *Sir Osis of Liver*.

It took us about 10 minutes to cause the DM to toss away his planned session notes.  This happened at about the same time as I got myself involved in a Duel, and was targeting mace shots in "Beef Country", which had quikly become slang for groin shots.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jun 14, 2003)

How about Darth Doobutt?


----------



## GrayIguana (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Drum roll please.......*



			
				Creeping Death said:
			
		

> *The stupidest name I've ever seen used in one of my campaigns was...
> 
> 
> GRIZZLY RECTUMSHAFT
> ...




This was great.  My wife had to come over to see why I was laughing so much. 

I have some to share but I want to read the rest of the thread first.


----------



## GrayIguana (Jun 14, 2003)

*My Additions*

Here are my additions.  Some of these I have mentioned in other threads, but anyway. . .

Prozac de Lipitor
I made the player change the name, and since it was a Greek type setting, he changed it to Hermoidus.  But then, the other players just called him Hemroidus.  

Another player had a character named Cleave, which I thought was alright until he added the last name of Landsteamer.  Someone else later had to explain to me what the possible meaning of the two words together can mean.  If you don’t know, my grandmother would not appreciate me explaining it here.   

In high school I had a player who named her character Brianna.  It is hard to explain why that name annoyed me to no end. 

Then again, a name is not everything.  Mr. Spencer and Zeppelin were some pretty cool characters from past campaigns.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 14, 2003)

Sherman Sheppert.

Also, A friend of mine once created a barbarian for Diablo 2. He was notorious for stealing names from famous characters of the respective profession (His D1 Sorcerer was Merlin, his D2 Sorceress was Merlina). He then had the brilliant Idea to name said barbarian after another big barbarian we all know: *Canon*. He was very pleased with his skills until I told him that the actual barbarian was Conan. I went on to say that it was cool, and could I please get a rebate for that camera I was going to buy, and I could use a new printer.... 


In NWN I have a half-orc barbarian named Kahmsh The Krusher (Int 6 Cha 6 - He's ugly as hell, but that's OK, for he doesn't know it...)



			
				Jeph said:
			
		

> *Boba.
> 
> What the freak kind of name is that for a badass bounty hunter?!?! *




It even gets worse with the surname: Fett is German for fat.


----------



## pogre (Jun 14, 2003)

Shubba Goatboy

ask Wulf Ratbane


----------



## Kilmore (Jun 15, 2003)

The only name I've ever stolen is for Sci-Fi space games like Starcraft.

Darth Shatner: stolen from Samurai Cat.

I am also the proud DM for:
Jumpin' Jack Jehosaphat
Bob Maloogalooga
Tipsy Featherfoot

and coming soon,
Docta UHNH!!


----------



## The It's Man (Jun 15, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Justin Thyme  *



Oh, you remembered ...
Or did you also have a character with that name  (I don't, but when a friend of mine and I were in the process of making up names for future characters, this and his cousin Justin Kees came up - he is currently playing Sir Thyme now).


----------



## randomninja (Jun 15, 2003)

In my Adolescent days, I had a ongoing NPC named Barbarian Bob, Proud owner of Barbarian Bobs discount adventuring outfitters. Picture a scrawny 5 footer, with a thick triangular  tuft of chest hair walking around barechested. He also had several enterprising relatives, such as the popular inkeeper Barbarian Rob. Those were the good old days....
 Oh wait, I forgot an old goof party from around that time.  Fiona Firelips(Wizardess), Pip Peeper(Ranger) Gaz Barkeater(Druid)


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 15, 2003)

I seen my share of bad ones, including a mage named Amnesia, and a ranger named Lone.    I think the worst one was a fighter named Tba.  The player couldn't think of a name, so the DM just wrote down TBA for "To Be Announced", and the player decided to keep it.


----------



## shadow (Jun 15, 2003)

> And I routinely use drug names for character names. Beholdemerol and Haldol the barbarian brothers
> Nasalcrom the Necromancer
> Paxil and Accutane (both bards)
> Xanax (elven evoker)
> Keflex Anaphalaxis (human conjurer)






> We had a game where all of the characters were named after pharmaceuticals:
> Darvon the Dwarf
> Acetaminophen the Paladin
> Zantax the Wizard




Wow this is great!  Never again will I be in want of an interesting character name!  Hmm...let's see what names I can conjure up.
Prozac
Seroquel
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Valium
Risperdal
Zyprexa
Klonopin
Ohhh...The possibilities are endless!


----------



## shadow (Jun 15, 2003)

> And I routinely use drug names for character names. Beholdemerol and Haldol the barbarian brothers
> Nasalcrom the Necromancer
> Paxil and Accutane (both bards)
> Xanax (elven evoker)
> Keflex Anaphalaxis (human conjurer)






> We had a game where all of the characters were named after pharmaceuticals:
> Darvon the Dwarf
> Acetaminophen the Paladin
> Zantax the Wizard




Wow this is great!  Never again will I be in want of an interesting character name!  Hmm...let's see what names I can conjure up.
Prozac
Seroquel
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Valium
Risperdal
Zyprexa
Klonopin
Ohhh...The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 15, 2003)

A friend of mine had two pretty good ones:

Shemdog Queerdoh 

Pendulum

Pendulum liked to burn cats and throw them at people...


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Jun 16, 2003)

I have a LOT of experience with bad names.  We has a DM who used to think that it was a punishment to the player to have a bad name.  If you couldn't come up with one before the game started he assigned you one that was bad.  Plus, I could never come up with original names.  Here are some I've played/seen:

Sir Pants-a-lot of Dropseat Manor
Bob Gameboy
Netfo Gnipeels (Often Sleeping Backwards)
Samas Aran
Quai-Chang Kain (Monk)
Dirk Niblick
Flod (alien superhero, I didn't realize his name is "flawed")
Duke Landrunner (a SW Jedi)

Also, in one star wars game we played in, we had 3 bounty hunters who were brothers named:
Brock Blaster
Brett Blaster
Bob Blaster


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 16, 2003)

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> *Also, A friend of mine once created a barbarian for Diablo 2. He was notorious for stealing names from famous characters of the respective profession (His D1 Sorcerer was Merlin, his D2 Sorceress was Merlina). He then had the brilliant Idea to name said barbarian after another big barbarian we all know: Canon. He was very pleased with his skills until I told him that the actual barbarian was Conan.*




Ah, yes.  Horrible D2 names. Hmmmm.....I can name quite a few.

Esmeremerelda - Amazon with an Emerald Fetish
Sir Honorable - Paladin (my bro uses this as his SN, creepy since he's an evil bastard)
The Good Reverend - Also a Paladin, chats like an evangelist
Sir Nut of Sack - Barbarian
Necrofeeliak - Necromancer

the list goes on....


----------



## Foundry of Decay (Jun 16, 2003)

Some from both games and strange, strange, strange, strange stories (usually fantasy genre based) that a friend and I write:

*Beetwhistle Buttersteak* - Gnome politician who is right out of the walnut he calls his mind.

*Blistersheets Magnum* - Dwarf with a problem of being a 'rolling sleeper', giving himself sheetburn during the night.

*Throaty Stubbletrumpet* - Loon

*Stains Welton and his haircut Janet* - How can you explain someone so bloody mad that the name alone makes you weep tears of mindless dispair.

*Eggs Rustolonio* - Elven asylum inmate.

*Trout Whistlehips* - Old coot who was shot in the hips when a law-man, and makes a whistling sound whenever a wind picks up.

*Bandylegs of the kingdom helpless* - Bloody helpless vikings..

*Dr. Barrelsqueezer, and his assistant Kevin* - Surgery was his only option after recieving so much head trauma.

*Mortholamew H. Duck* - A duck.. what, little else can be said about a magic duck really..

*Picklefist Brokefoot of the Kingdom of Tax* - Half-Orc tax collector who broke his foot off in a pickle jar.

*Sometimes the clockman* - Sometimes sometimes sets the clocks.  Sometimes sometimes utterly misses the right times, and Sometimes sometimes has to redo his job.

*Whee Puttyknees* - An enthusiastic stain on humanity.

I'm thinking of having myself committed someday.  (Not a name, but a declaration).


----------



## Ycore Rixle (Jun 16, 2003)

A ranger named Raven.  He had an animal companion, a raven.  And the companion's name was Raven.  Mind-numbingly stupid.


----------



## MeanGenes (Jun 16, 2003)

I once played in a campaign where another player named his monk Hung Lo.


----------



## Pants (Jun 16, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> Sir Nut of Sack - Barbarian
> *



Beautiful.


----------



## babomb (Jun 16, 2003)

We had a bard named Rad once.

Probably the worst was the Cleric of Heironius named...He-Shang Shadowlord. For some reason we had trouble remembering that, so he changed it to Bill-Shang. We called him He-Shang anyway.

The same player made an elven fighter named Carrick Killian. The first time he said it, It sounded like Carrot Killin'. He had to change because we kept laughing at his name.

Another player didn't like that I wouldn't let him name his character Charlton Heston, so he put two NPCs in his background named Charlton and Heston. I think he tried to make a thief named Lupin the Third, too.

There was also a bard at some point who couldn't remember his name, so we ended up calling him Chuck.


----------



## loisel (Jun 16, 2003)

*my contributions*

For a Marvel Superheroes game, one guy had a strong brawling type guy with moss growing on his chest and arms. His name was "Tundra, the Canadian Shield."

And then there was the Jedi named Justin Time.

Lastly, in a D&D campaign, when they asked for the girl's last name, I couldn't come up with one so I cracked: "Sandra Bellyflop."


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 16, 2003)

babomb said:
			
		

> *I think he tried to make a thief named Lupin the Third, too.*



*Lupin the Thiiiiiird!*! 

Reminds me of a mini-party we're forming IMG.  The head of the group is a Psychic Thief who is the Prince of Thieves, and he's going to team up with two other guys played by me and the other player.  Guess who?  A Half-Elf with a gun and a Human Samurai!


----------



## Twist of Fate (Jun 16, 2003)

Ok, yes I will fess up that this was one of my PC's names in LG

Sa'atan Darkprince.....

and before you ask, YES it has been changed, but I went 6 levels before someone asked me to change it, by that time I realised that I should, no harm no foul, he's happier being someone else


----------



## Eltanin24 (Jun 16, 2003)

I had some bad ones back in first edition...

Armyofghouls
Fire
' both names that will get you in trouble should you yell them in town
            Armyofghouls , over here!

We had a friend went through a bad period of bird names ( all rangers w/ dirty blond hair)
Hawk
Raven
Falcon
Falconhawk
Falconhawk Eaglesparrow

Then my friends brother,  had LL Bluejay the Rappin' Ranger.
Who ended up dying in prison, and having all of his ashes spread across all 666 layers of the abyss. 
 This did however end the string of bad Bird names.

There was an evil NPC Fighter named Yureg,  this wasn't a bad name except when we killed him.
 " Yeah, We beat Yureg"

An unbeatable Fighter named Lord Instantmassdeath

I had Bob, Patron saint of all unnamed NPCs
Iduno the thief acrobat

Theres two players in Living Greyhawk,
Sniff Mc Crotch (necromancer)and his brother Scratch


----------



## The Spectrum Rider (Jun 16, 2003)

A player IMC played a paladin of Varan, the god of true seeing. He named him "Three-Person."  I asked him why and he just looked at me.  I never found out.  Anyway, I called him "Greybeard."

I had a halfling messenger (custom core class) NPC named Andronicus Smuin.  And I STILL like that name, even to this day.  (I even snuck it as an Easter egg into a software product I was working on.)

The Spectrum Rider


----------



## Matt Black (Jun 16, 2003)

Talking of bad Star Wars names, how can you go 
past the distinctly fishy Mon Calamari? 

Not only stalwarts of the Rebel Alliance, but 
really tasty on a bed of lettuce with a light
vinegarette


----------



## Thresher (Jun 16, 2003)

Ah Star Wars, yes many a heinous name has crawled out onto paper...

Buck Jizzam, an x-wing pilot created by Hygric was possibly one of the nastiest and most memorable of the worst names. He died horribly ramming a stardestroyer when his engines where ionised, think he broke it rather well too!

Then there was last weekend, J left early after failing to write on on his character sheet... he now is lumped with a Force adept called Gobels Meinobbles.

Think the worst character name Ive used was a Shadowrun detective called Funk Champion and it wasnt something you should pronounce with a mouthful of chips otherwise it didnt sound quite right.


----------



## tenelo (Jun 16, 2003)

My fiance had a memorable pair of rascals in one of the games he ran, or he may have been the player responsible for them, I fail to remember.

Sir Rupert of Norfolk, landed nobility, swordsman, duelist etc.
Chance, the highly competant, extremely dodgy manservant.

Together you get Norfolk'n'Chance (minorly amusing if uttered quite quickly in a northern england-type accent. At least the first time)


----------



## aliensex (Jun 16, 2003)

My friend Geoff comes up with the worst names, I swear 

2nd edition Human fighter with a Brewing proficiency:

Michelle Obe


3rd edition CN Cleric:

McMack PaddyWack



He is smacked on the head often


----------



## Alcamtar (Jun 16, 2003)

Illuminae said:
			
		

> In Brasil, they wrote *Conde (Count) DOKAN* on the movie´s subtitles, because Doku sounds like "do cú" in portuguese which means.... well, basically...hum
> 
> do = from
> cú = the end pipe of one´s intestines, the way out for ex-food...




In the USA we sometimes use "dookie" to mean the same thing. George might as well have named him "Count poo-poo" because that's all I could think of every time I heard his name.

Mike


----------



## Alcamtar (Jun 16, 2003)

My wife had a halfling cleric named Poppy Gadzooks.

A friend recently ran a cleric named Yitzakh Rabin... a messianic jewish cleric, kosher and following all the religious laws... in Greyhawk and later Mystara. (He's a seminarian so at least he did it somewhat convincingly.)

In my current game, the pot-smoking elf wizard is named H. Ash (aka "hash") after I suggested the player choose something other than Galen IX. I never can remember what the H stands for.

One of my characters was a dwarf named Bosephus ("Bo"). I didn't really mean for him to be a redneck dwarf, but the GM was pressing for a name and that's what popped out...

Mike


----------



## pawned79 (Jun 16, 2003)

I had a Synnabar (spelling?) character named: Kashmir. I don't remember his last name, but it didn't make it better.

My first character was in AD&D was Nicodemus, which was my Catholic confirmation name.

My EQ character's name was Damiani (which is MY last name), and the last name was Incantare, which wasn't bad because its Italian for "The Enchanting." The character was an enchanter, of course.

My friend Arravis told me he say an EQ character named Cumbubble once. 

I saw an EQ character who was named (now lets see if I can spell it correct):

Mechalechahi Mechahinehineho

(if you can't read it, its the chant from Peewee's Playhouse).

The character was at the Tunnel in East Commons, and the name looked like it went from one end of the tunnel to the other.

Patrick


----------



## Doc_Souark (Jun 16, 2003)

Saw a game a friend was DMing where the 4 Gnome PCs were all named in homage for the  charactors from the HBO show "The Saprano(sp ?)" . there was.......

 Furio a Fighter, Johnny Pecan a cleric, Carmen a Wizard( & her familiar Big Puss) and course the Bard( & party leader) Tony Alto

 The fact they all talked in New Jersey Itialian accents ( tainted by their Southern drawls) made it too funny.


----------



## BVB (Jun 16, 2003)

w-o-r-s-T
comparing more than two


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 16, 2003)

Well, not exactly bad, but I play a Archer-Cleric of Solonor Thelandira, the elven God of archers. These clerics are called Hawkeyes. I named him Cal'Do'Hir, a name I have been using in several CRPG's and similar games for some time now. 
Then, a couple of weeks ago I stumbled upon a elven name generator which also tells the meaning of the syllables. I found out that Cal means Faith and D(h)o means Hawk....

Also, one of my DM's gave the two big bosses of his campaign (one for the regular part, one for the epic part) all both names with exactly 5 syllables (if he had one in between with 7 he could have written a haiku with them ) - Barreolosum and Careatzunar (spelling might be different). In a short fun-campaign we plaid in between, the bbeg was named  Pentasyllabus (for we teased him about the name). My character in that fun-campaign (a Star Elf "LuvMeister" - a sorcerer variant that uses most of the spells from Nymphology) was named Eilmah (of the House) Dryearundlin, which (after that name generator mentioned above) means Blue Mage (of the House of the) Champions of the Lover's Kiss. Eilmah really sounds ugly!
The other two Characters in that campaignette were Obabo (Ogre Bard, with really bad songs) and Osram McLite (a Spectator Beholderkin who could produce light from his Eyestalks). (While McLite should be known, Osram is a manufacturer of light bulbs).


----------



## dcas (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Worse. Character. Name. Ever!!*



> Zarathustra not Zaruthustra is a figure from the work of Friedrich Nietzsche: the title of this work is Thus Spake Zarathustra.




*Zarathustra* is another way of saying *Zoroaster*. Zoroaster was the founder of a (monotheistic?) religion that flourished in ancient Persia and still has adherents today. (Note: I don't know much about the religion so I apologize in advance if I've mischaracterized it in any way above.)

The worst character name I've ever seen was taken by a player in one of my campaigns: a magic-user named *Thac0* (as in "To Hit Armor Class 0"). So you guys can stop posting your really bad names now as its clear that no other name can compete with this one for sheer badness.


----------



## AdamBank (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Worse. Character. Name. Ever!!*



			
				dcas said:
			
		

> *The worst character name I've ever seen was taken by a player in one of my campaigns: a magic-user named Thac0 (as in "To Hit Armor Class 0"). So you guys can stop posting your really bad names now as its clear that no other name can compete with this one for sheer badness.  *




Oh, yeah? How about "Thaco Testosterone," the gun toting maniac? (Actually, since his tommy gun was Intelligent and possessed him frequently, Thaco was a maniac toting gun.)


----------



## Drew (Jun 16, 2003)

Lilyhammer the gnome fighter. He charged right in to any situation, blowing his battle horn and waving his axe. And its pronounced Lily-hom-er, not Lily-ham-er.

My friend thought he was so funny, he ran basically the same character named Laurel Openheimer for a different campaign. Later, on a whim, we decided they were brothers and played them both in a silly and short lived 2E campaign. Come to think of it, it was Laurel that had the horn.

"What's with the horn?"
"Huh? Oh, Laurel's kind of crazy like that. Yep, he's pretty reckless. The whole family is worried that it will one day get him into trouble, running around blowing that horn and rushing trolls and giants and such. Still...what? A demon? CHARGE!"


----------



## Al'Kelhar (Jun 17, 2003)

The henchmen of a significant villian, who led our party on several "excellent adventures": Bill and Ted.

Cheers, Al'Kelhar


----------



## dren (Jun 17, 2003)

*If you can believe this...*

Not sure about worst, but here goes...a Paladin named Porn Clitoris, with a mount named Climax.  And in case you were wondering it's a serious and heavy roleplaying campaign.


----------



## dren (Jun 17, 2003)

*If you can believe this...*

Not sure about worst, but here goes...a Paladin named Porn Clitoris, with a mount named Climax.  And in case you were wondering it's a serious and heavy roleplaying campaign.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 17, 2003)

Damn double post!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 17, 2003)

Artimoff said:
			
		

> *
> My NWN monk's name was Richard Gere *



On that note...
In my campaign, there is a rather theatrical kobold lawyer named Rickard'gere.

That's pretty bad.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Ogre Mage (Jun 17, 2003)

*Bad character names*

In a second edition campaign I played in, one of the characters was a cleric/fighter named Twinki (pronounced like the hostess cream filled snack).  What's worse, this character was a cleric of Myrkul.  I have no idea why the player chose such a bad name for her character.  However, her armor class was -5 (which is 25 in 3rd edition terms).

In our current game, one of the players is running a Barbarian/Druid named Bruce.


----------



## Mercule (Jun 17, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *I once named a dwarf Athrax, but the other players keep calling him Anthrax. (He's called Athrak now, which is a little better.) *




So your dwarf is called "Aflack"?


----------



## Mallus (Jun 17, 2003)

*Either best or worst...*

...I can't decide.

Back in college my former roommate created a human mage named Sylvan Shwartz, who everyone kept mistaking for Elven, or at the very least half-elven. This question dogged him through his entire life.

It helped that my roommate played him with a flawless Woody Allen accent.

It also helped that he said things like "I don't want to acheive immortality throught my work, I want to acheive it by not dying.... what? Lichhood, who said anything about liches?"


----------



## Gothmog (Jun 17, 2003)

THE worst?

Has to be Baligoth- the BBEG in another DMs campaign.  A big, full-plate armored, axe-weilding, horned-helm mother with a severe Sauron inferiority complex.  The name is silly on its own, but one guy who is bad with names was trying to say his name to another party member, and mispronounced it:

"Bageldeath"  

After about 10 minutes of uproarious laughter and the DM scowling the whole time, we got back to playing, but from that point forward, his name was Bageldeath, no matter what.

Other ones:

When I was running a Shadowrun game years ago, there was a rapper onstage at a club.  When the party asked his name, and I hadn't made one up before hand, I blurted out "Funky Rump".  After much laughter, the party dubbed his posse the "Butt Pirates".  

Another DM named a sivler dragon "Robialiath", which of course we shortened to "Rob".

One of my early semi-random names from my D&D campaign- a priest of the god of dreams named "Onthtorin".  Its damn near unpronouncible- I don't know what I was thinking.

From my D&D game- the baron of a small Germanic town whose name was rolled randomly from a name generator book "Wolf Neiderberger".  Actually, that one always kind of appealed to me- I'm not sure why.

From a CoC game- an old woman who was a hillbilly wise-woman named "Edna Ruggles".

The paladin's first (regular) warhorse in my D&D game.  The player was the same guy who coined Bageldeath above, and he's also terrible at coming up with names.  So when someone asked him what his warhorse's name was, and he hadn't even thought about it, he said "Its a secret."  After another session, and no name, his horse's name became Secret.  Secret met a messy end in a haunted forest right before he got his bonded mount.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Jun 17, 2003)

THX 1138- a droid NPC I created in preperation for a potential star wars game

Captain Awesome- NPC in a supers game I plan to run, he's your generic overshadowing uber-good guy, who has just about any imaginable power (though strength and flight are his constants) his civilian name is Ken Clark, and he works at a comic book store. No one can tell the difference between the two, because as Ken Clark, he wears contacts that make his eyes blue. (admittedly, this one was supposed to be bad)

Sir Neverot of Eetown- We asked one of the players his character's name, and he replied "Uh... I never wrote it down". You can see where this went...

Guk, the barbarian!


----------



## brehobit (Jun 17, 2003)

Had a champian's character named "Dr. Zot".  Is major disadvantage was "enraged when confused with a fictional character".  
The GM and the other PCs thought it was a bit bizare and would never come up. But when he introduced himself to the group the conversation went:

"Hello, I'm Dr. Zot"

"Dr. Who?"

"NO, DR. ZOT!  (as he blasts them into the ground.)

(OK, *I* thought it was funny)


----------



## andargor (Jun 17, 2003)

I know we're discussing fictitious names, but three real names from my time in the military stand out:

*Frank Power*, who at one point was promoted Captain.

*Eddie Koontz*, Frank's friend, who was promoted at the same time.

*Leslie Payne*, who eventually became a Major.

But I digress.

My worst character name was a Cleric called *Hasbro The Aspirant*.



Andargor


----------



## andargor (Jun 17, 2003)

double post


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 18, 2003)

After finally watching that D&D movie that came out in 2001 , I would have to go with Snail.

Snail. 


yes, Snail.

Lets pray he is not risen in the event of a sequel.


----------



## Toscadero (Jun 18, 2003)

Back when the Barbarian first came out in Dragon and then Unearthed Arcana we couldn't wait to put a couple of them into play.  A buddy and I ran two barbarian brothers named Boris Bad-Ass and Harold Hangnail.

We had another guy who was new to the group & asked what his character's name was.  He responded with an emphatic "SPOCK!".  That got a good laugh and since only one other guy knew his real name, we all called him Spock whenever we saw him.  He still goes by Spock 25 years later.  Careful what you ask for.

My favorite was in Everquest where I ran a fellow named 

Bjorn Tobe Wyld

Later


----------



## Jesster (Jun 18, 2003)

Twist of Fate said:
			
		

> *Ok, yes I will fess up that this was one of my PC's names in LG
> 
> Sa'atan Darkprince.....
> 
> and before you ask, YES it has been changed, but I went 6 levels before someone asked me to change it, by that time I realised that I should, no harm no foul, he's happier being someone else  *




That's great, but everytime I see his new name, I read it as "Cybo-man".

-=The Jesster: Gatchaba Goose=-


----------



## Jesster (Jun 18, 2003)

I think just about every character I've ever played fits into this category.

I've always hated coming up with names.  No matter how unique, and original I try and make a name, it still ends up sounding cheezy to me.  So, I inevitably end up using a deliberately goofy name.   If its going to sound bad to me anyway, it might as well sound bad to everyone else.

My first character in any sort of lasting campaign was named simply *Merv*.  He came from a town called *Zurm*, founded by notoriously bad spellers.  Therefore, all names of people and things in this town were required by law to be only one syllable long.

Then, there was *High Priest Gordy Eddo of the Church of the Overbob (God of Niftiness)*.  He was a somewhat delusional  2E thief.

In one of the last 2E campaigns I played I was clicking through a bunch of random names on the character generator software on my friends computer.  Not satisfied with anything I saw, the last name to come up was Kurt.  So I ended up putting an exclamation point in front of it (which in several programming languages represents a logical "NOT").  So his name was *not Kurt (!Kurt)*.  I ended up deciding to answer to a different name from each of the other players in that game so long as no one called me Kurt.

Shortly after 3E came out I was reading what the PHB had to say about typical halfling family names such as "Underhill" and "Greenbottle".  So I ended up naming my halfling druid *Fleem Threetowels*

My main Living Greyhawk character started out as simply *Barb* (Yes, she is a Barbarian).  In an effort to be at least a little more serious, I ended up coming up with a "real" name for her, but kept Barb as her nickname.  So now she's *Nolvahna "Barb" Aerienne*.  Although she still rarely goes by anthing but simply Barb.

My newest LG character is a rather generically built Monk, who's name is *Iaam*.  Not so bad, until I mention its an acronym (I am a Monk).

My Living Dragonstar character is named *Narfman*.  As part of his background he has two siblings.  A brother, *Zortanian* and a sister, *Poitia*.  For anyone who doesn't see the theme, "Narf", "Zort", and "Poit" are the random sounds that Pinky from "Pinky and the Brain" always makes.

But for all my crimes against the sanity of my fellow players, at least I can say I never played a Human Monk named *Ranma Saotome*.  

-=The Jesster: Gatchaba Goose=-


----------



## talinthas (Jun 18, 2003)

in the spelljammer game i play in, my character is Sy Landro.  The other players keep calling him Cilantro.  So when it came time to deciding his patron diety, he got Oreg'no.....


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 19, 2003)

Jesster said:
			
		

> *But for all my crimes against the sanity of my fellow players, at least I can say I never played a Human Monk named Ranma Saotome.
> 
> -=The Jesster: Gatchaba Goose=- *




*CHESTNUTS ROASTING ON AN OPEN FIRE TECHNIQUE!* _
"Did I mention that it's 3,000 years old?  And that Chinese Emperors feared it?"_

Turns to fiancee'  "You are _so_ uncute."  *Gets hit with water balloon*  "Hey, look!  I'm still better looking than you!"  *gets picked up by a big panda* "HEY! Put me down!" *gets groped by 'granddad'*  YOU PERVERT!  the list goes on.....


----------



## Gort (Jun 20, 2003)

A pair of monks named:

Chow Non-Fat
Lo-Fat Chow


----------



## Malicene (Jun 20, 2003)

Dumb name for a dumb character : He just He ! (was a wizard)
another is Aldurin (a dwarf) it's a shorten for "Analyse d'urine" (in french) something like Urea Analysis.... the funny thing is Aldurin is a very dwarfy name (if you don't know the why ...)


----------



## On Puget Sound (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't remember the cleric's name, but he worshipped Onan, which made him an Onanist (look it up).  His best friend was a dwarf fighter named Strongbdum.


----------



## Jon_Dahl (Sep 8, 2011)

*Lagolas*

Yes, the player playing this character was a healthy adult person and alcohol had no part in this incident.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Sep 8, 2011)

I have to add:

*Darfnix*

This German name means something like "is not allowed to do/learn anything" written like the Gaul names in the Asterix comics. It came into being when an unexperienced player created a wizard in 1e and was told by the DM (your's truly) what his character couldn't do: wear armour, wield better weapons, cast a spell a second time, and so on.

After several sessions his team mates began calling him Kannix (isn't able to do anything successfully).


----------



## delericho (Sep 8, 2011)

One time, I had a DM start up a Ravenloft campaign saying, "I'd like this to be a fairly serious game."

The serious tone didn't survive character creation - one of the players created a halfling rogue character who she chose to name Jigglypuff.

The DM made her change the name, but the damage was done. The campaign lasted a single session before imploding under the silliness.


----------



## humble minion (Sep 8, 2011)

There's a dwarf NPC in the game I run who is named after a character in Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance 2.  His name is Goreth Vileblack, and he's ... a barman.  

After seeing the name in the game, I wondered how hard it'd be to be born into a surname like 'Vileblack', and to have lifelong ambitions of being, say, a florist.  Destiny can be a bugger.  And people are SO UNWILLING to give you a job once you've introduced yourself!

Goreth Vileblack currently runs the tavern in Farshore, and regales his customers with gloomy anecdotes about his extended family members, like Dral Vileblack the vampire, or Thorson Vileblack, whose raiders destroyed the ancient elven Crystal Tree and used the shard to decorate cheap and shabby weapons to sell to gullible humans, or Jaggrad Vileblack, the infamous magesmith who sought lichdom rather than see his hammer arm weaken with age, or Tarnet Vileblack, who betrayed the ancient and unconquered deephold of Varakan to the hobgoblins in order to destroy her hated husband and all his family, etc etc etc.

Some of these family members have/will show up to cause trouble of course, but Goreth has seemingly resisted the tug of his name.  So far...


----------



## Pentius (Sep 8, 2011)

A friend of mine, whenever he DMs, takes care to insert his favorite NPCs into the setting.  They are a pair of ogre tailors, brothers named Thorburton and Thorburtonton.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 8, 2011)

Palle the third, elven bard.



On Puget Sound said:


> Don't remember the cleric's name, but he worshipped Onan, which made him an Onanist (look it up).  His best friend was a dwarf fighter named Strongbdum.



And a necromancer too, right? One with snazzy threads? You know, from eight years ago?


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 8, 2011)

Tsyr said:


> Bob Fernow. (When asked his name, he said "Bob, for now, because I can't think of a good one"... He was forever more dubbed Bob Fernow. The Fernow clan has spread far and wide, existing in every game setting we ever have gamed in... Most of the men are named Bob (though not all), and the women are named Betty more often than not.




We had a very similar thing in my old games (I think I might have actually been the DM that started it and then everyone just kinda ran with it).

But for us, the "stumped for a name/let's call him for now" go to was "Dave" instead of Bob.

Dave's cousins, also named Dave, were found in almost every village, town and city. Though there were a few professionals in the family who really made names for themselves, like Dave the [npc] Diviner and Dave the [npc] Druid. 

Good stuff though. Don't recall ever having a "generic/can't think of a name" for females...but I might have once upon a time.

--SD


----------



## Corathon (Sep 8, 2011)

David Argall said:


> Well, I named my 1st major PC "Elot" [by rolling dice to select leters].
> So his 2 kids were "Elad" and "Elass".




Did his wife ever get tuned into a pillar of Esalt?

 As far as bad names, I've seen a lot of them. There was the drugheaded friend that named his PCs "Cannabix" and "Ganja". There was the fellow that named his character "Goe" (pronounced "Joe", so that he could be "just plain Goe"). The dwarf named "Mustard" (apparently patterned after a dwarf named "Pikel" or something like that in a D&D novel). The barbarian who was named "Phlebitis". I always spelled that one "Flea-bite-us". When the player protested I pointed out that his character was illiterate. 

Then there was the guy who named his Call of Cthulhu PCs after food poisoning. "Sal Monella" the Italian detective was funny, but "Tow Mein" the Chinese academic was a bit too much of a good thing. That same guy named a D&D character "Scrotch". When this character was being introduced, several of us couldn't restrain ourselves from making obvious puns. Turns out he as going for "Scratch" an old nickname for the Devil, and was trying to give it a British pronunciation (he isn't British, nor did that character adopt a British accent). All we knew was that he had named a previous character "Goop" so we just thought he was lazy at names.


----------



## Halivar (Sep 8, 2011)

The Mighty Grishnak, troll barbarian. All he ever said was "GRISHNAAAAAK!!!"

My lizardfolk partymate took it for about 8 sessions, and then he tripped him over the side of a cliff.



jonesy said:


> And a necromancer too, right? One with snazzy threads? You know, from eight years ago?



ICWUDT!


----------



## jonesy (Sep 8, 2011)

Halivar said:


> The Mighty Grishnak, troll barbarian. All he ever said was "GRISHNAAAAAK!!!"
> 
> My lizardfolk partymate took it for about 8 sessions, and then he tripped him over the side of a cliff.



Hahahaa! Did he shout that when he fell too?


----------



## Halivar (Sep 8, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Hahahaa! Did he shout that when he fell too?




LOL. Yes.

"GRISHNAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa......" *fwump*


----------



## nightwind1 (Sep 8, 2011)

D&D, 1978: My friend's Ranger, DaLone

D&D, 1970: A player in our college group had Myrtle the Fertile, High Cleric of Dork, the God of Sex. She carried her holy symbol, a golden dildo.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 8, 2011)

Tew Yssup, a character/NPC from the Ravenloft setting and the novel _I, Strahd, The War Against Azalin_ by P.N. Elrod. It doesn't get worse than that. 






P.N. Elrod, charming and illustrious creator of Tew Yssup


----------



## Gronin (Sep 8, 2011)

I once (when much, much, much younger) played a dwarven fighter/theif, as did by best friend.  We were named Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum.  I played in a campain where the Big Bad Guy was named Ted the Mean Guy -- we did come to fear it.

As a GM I have seen characters with some hideous names.  In an Earthdawn campaign there was an obsidiman named H.R. Puff'n'Stuff.  There was a cavalier in 1E named Reginald Clifford Montegomery Percival the Third  (RCMP  -- and yes we are in Canada).


----------



## Asmo (Sep 8, 2011)

jaerdaph said:


> Tew Yssup, a character/NPC from the Ravenloft setting and the novel _I, Strahd, The War Against Azalin_ by P.N. Elrod. It doesn't get worse than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That´s just sick.

Asmo


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Wee! I've had players come to the table with more than a few interesting name choices over the years hopefully I can remember them all. 

Played in a game with *Gorgeous George *a pugilistic fighter with a flair for purple capes.

*Don Terase *a cg halfling rogue.  (don't erase...)
From the same game as Don we had *Illkykyerass* the CN elven warlock which I managed to convince to change it to *Il'kieras*, which oddly enough helped shapped naming conventions for elf/eladrin in the game world when we switched from 3e to 4e half way into the campaign. With elves getting an Al' infront of their names and eladrin getting the Il' 

And last but certainly not least once when playing a homebrew back in high school we had a guy describe the kind of character he wanted to play as a big hulking badass warrior, half dragon, gargoyle thing (ok we were playing a game where you could make your character what ever you wanted as long as you had the points to allocate to the stats) So with some work we eventually got him something we were all satisfied  wasn't so over the top compared to everyone else. Then we asked him what the name of his uber badass dragon guy was called, he said *Stardancer.* This was said with complete sincerity too which still makes me feel like a dick to this day because the rest of us laughed and cajoled for a good 30 minutes and it still makes me chuckle. Guy never gamed with us again, with good reason we were not nice about that situation... but from that day forward we still get a laugh anytime we are sitting around talking about names in whichever game it is we are playing.


----------



## RBolyar2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Gaming at a hobby store, I heard a character name from another table (I believe they're playing Pathfinder) that I can't believe a DM would allow...

Launchpad McQuack...

you serious?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 8, 2011)

We named my cousin's new Avenger 

Iain Maths

after his recent A Level results.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 9, 2011)

jaerdaph said:


> Tew Yssup, a character/NPC from the Ravenloft setting and the novel _I, Strahd, The War Against Azalin_ by P.N. Elrod. It doesn't get worse than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She doesn't LOOK like someone who would create a Tew Yssup!

(But then again, who does?)


----------



## Mallus (Sep 9, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> She doesn't LOOK like someone who would create a Tew Yssup!



Wait... am I missing a pun? Because Tew Yssup doesn't sound any stupider than your average run-of-the-mill fantasy fiction name (not a high bar, but still...).

Oh, and are we supposed to be snickering at the picture of the overweight woman with an unflattering haircut? Seems like a case of the pot calling the kettle fat and dorky-looking, given this is a RPG board...


----------



## jonesy (Sep 9, 2011)

Mallus said:


> Wait... am I missing a pun?



Not exactly. It's not phonetic. It's written as it is. You just need to read in it a particular way



Mallus said:


> Oh, and are we supposed to be snickering at the picture of the overweight woman with an unflattering haircut? Seems like a case of the pot calling the kettle fat and dorky-looking, given this is a RPG board...



No, pretty much the opposite.

Edit: and I don't she looks unflattering. She looks like a rather nice lady.


----------



## Mallus (Sep 9, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Not exactly. It's not phonetic. It's written as it is. You just need to read in it a particular way



"Read a certain way"... aha... oh. Thanks (I think).



> No, pretty much the opposite.
> 
> Edit: and I don't she looks unflattering. She looks like a rather nice lady.



I guess I assume posting the image of a plus-er sized person is usually done to ridicule them. My biases and all. Hmmm, even nice, mom-looking women can have dirty minds and vulgar senses of humor. 

This shouldn't come as a surprise. Scratch the surface of most folks and you'll find a delightful lack of propriety, IMHO.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 9, 2011)

For some reason the word 'think' wandered off from my post. 'and I don't think..' began the sentence, but you managed to decipher it. 



Mallus said:


> Hmmm, even nice, mom-looking women can have dirty minds and vulgar senses of humor.



The story goes that she was told to do one too many revisions to her work, which she then got fed up with and finally thought 'Let's see if they spot this'. And there it is.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 9, 2011)

Mallus said:


> Oh, and are we supposed to be snickering at the picture of the overweight woman with an unflattering haircut? Seems like a case of the pot calling the kettle fat and dorky-looking, given this is a RPG board...




No, not at all. I only linked to her Amazon author's page photo to emphasize how much she *doesn't* look like someone who would do something so sophomoric. But as we all know, looks can be deceiving. 

And for the record, I work out every day and I'm actually in pretty good shape. 

Edit: Also for the record, I, however, am not beneath doing something so sophomoric as we all know.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 9, 2011)

jonesy said:


> The story goes that she was told to do one too many revisions to her work, which she then got fed up with and finally thought 'Let's see if they spot this'. And there it is.




Ah, I didn't know that. Good for her!


----------



## thebaron512 (Sep 20, 2011)

dixon ticonderoga was used by a player when I was a teen when he could not come up with a name....


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 20, 2011)

Played with an elf wizard in a game, waaaay back in the day (we're talking decades here, people), named "Palindrome."

Cool character! Cool background and we had a long run with that group and  one of my fondest gaming memories/experiences. I actually updated the "look" of that group (and incorporated the adventuring company, with some name character and tweaks, into my game world) in some art last year. steeldragons's deviantART gallery 

For those not in the know, a palindrome is a word that can be read the same backwards as forwards. Like "Bob" or "Gig."

Never really thought anything of it back then. But in retrospect, for "creative/elf sounding names"...not the best.

(Sorry, Sheila*, if you're on here. I have no idea if you are.)

*name changed to protect the innocent.

Have fun and happy (if not overly inspired) naming. 
--SD


----------



## Mattrex (Sep 21, 2011)

In the first D&D 3.5 campaign I DMed, one of my players was a Paladin of Lathander named Gohaveth Asammich. In the next game, he was a gnomish scout named Gunther Gnomehands. In our first Pathfinder game, he was a pistol-wielding monk named Gymalt Le Parde--which was a bastardization of foreign words for "Revolver Ocelot".


----------



## rgard (Sep 22, 2011)

In the mid 2000s, I went through a period where I had 'naming my pc' block.

Robert the Jedi
Robert the Battlesorcerer
Robert the Spellcaster (generic class from UA)
Robert the Wizard/Druid/Arcane Hierophant 

It was the French pronounciation of Robert (Robair) for all of them.  

Back in the late 1970s we had all manner of silly PC names.

A Wizard named Pseudofed.
A Cleric named Merlin.
A male Fighter named Ariel.  Not odd at the time, but was when the Little Mermaid came out.


----------



## KiloGex (Sep 22, 2011)

I had a player once who named her elf rogue (yeah I know, cliche) Sarafina Starshimmer.  I almost wanted to tell her to come up with something else, but instead I just had all of the NPCs in the dwarven city they were at laugh in her face.


----------



## rgard (Sep 22, 2011)

Do we have a Best PC Name Ever thread going now?  I know we've done it in the past, but don't know how long ago.


----------



## RedTonic (Sep 22, 2011)

My favorite bad PC name is one I use a lot in videogames, actually. "Solution Pitch." I've varied it: for Persona games, which are Japanese RPGs, I've gone with "Picchu Sorushun" and for MMOs where almost every name is taken, "Solushun" worked fine!

One at a tabletop I used to go to was Nintego. We all called him "Nintendo."


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 22, 2011)

rgard said:


> Do we have a Best PC Name Ever thread going now?  I know we've done it in the past, but don't know how long ago.




[MENTION=4157]rgard[/MENTION]: Here ya go. http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/53138-best-character-name-evar-111-a.html I don't know about other "Best name" threads but this is the one most recently seen in the forum. 

Enjoy. 

Have fun and happy naming.
--Steel Dragons


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 22, 2011)

A fellow player played 'Tfolnevar' (silent T) in a 2e Domain of Dread campaign.

Another player has such a hard time coming up with names, that he's been leashed with the Gygaxian-formed 'Kram' a few times.

Another player, when asked her name in an email, replied, "Not sure yet", so was named Notsu Reyet.

Not necessarily a bad name, but in one campaign, two of the players (dating at the time) made characters independantly, but both named their elves 'Lia', although they did have different last names.

'Knil' and 'Nada' were played by two players playing siblings who replied "none" when asked for names during character creation.

Another used the name 'Joilet' (I think from one of those old AD&D cards) for a paladin, but had such bad penmanship that it looked like 'Toilet' on his sheet, so much potty humor was derived from his knight in porcelain armor...


----------

